# Pant leg and boot interaction.



## enguehard (4 Apr 2006)

Before I begin, just to let you know that I'm a civie.

What is the proper way of wearing your combat boots along with your BDU pants? Do you keep the pants tights to your calf/ankle or is there another way? Are there different ways oy doing this in combat vs. not?

I've heard of something called "blousing" your boots? I did a search but the answers I found were not very clear. Some led me to believe that you put the entire bottom of the pant leg into your boot and pull it out a little. Others led me to believe that the leg doesn't actually go in at all, it just looks like it.

Any help you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Apr 2006)

enguehard said:
			
		

> Before I begin, just to let you know that I'm a civie.
> 
> What is the proper way of wearing your combat boots along with your BDU pants? Do you keep the pants tights to your calf/ankle or is there another way? Are there different ways oy doing this in combat vs. not?
> 
> ...



The trouser leg has a partial liner that tucks into the boot. the outer is folded up underneath itself and secured with rubber bands, elastic/velcro or something to hold the pant leg in place. This is called 'blousing".  The leg does not go in the boot at all - that is the liner of the trousers. Some don't bother with the liners


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Apr 2006)

I think that's clear enough, and before any undesirable tangents occur; locked.


----------



## Jinxy1720 (29 Jun 2013)

Hello a new Private here. What is the proper way to "Blouse your Pants"? . I just picked my kit and looking at the Cadpat pants and noticed they have an inner and outer pant leg. Does the inner pant leg go inside your boot and the outer tie up above your boots?. I have been looking online and all Usa Uniforms. Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (29 Jun 2013)

When you show back up at your unit or basic training you will be shown how to properly wear the uniform. 

You will require boot bands, the first link below shows the most common type.
http://www.cpgear.com/store/appa/boot_bands.htm
http://www.cpgear.com/store/appa/deluxe_trouser_blousers.htm

Essentially, the inner pant leg(sand trap) is tucked inside the boot, once it is in you lace up your boots and tie them off.

The next step is to place the boot band around the top of your boots.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c379/drkarbiter/Boot8.jpg

The final step is to tuck the bottom of the pant leg(the cuff) under the boot bands.  It should look neat, not wrinkled or uneven.


----------



## CombatDoc (29 Jun 2013)

Most folks use "boot bands", which are green elasticized bands with a hook on both ends. Available at any Canex. What I do is pull the pant leg up, hook the band around my sock above the boot, and then tuck the pant leg under.  I don't fuss with the "inner and outer" parts but others tuck the inner into their boot and then put the boot band over that.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2013)

I do fuss about my boots.  I tuck my inner legging into the boot to camouflage/hide the colour of my socks when the boot bands and pant leg rise up.  Nothing funnier than seeing a soldier in CADPAT and two bands of grey/white socks showing above his/her boots.   I put the boot band over the boot to hopefully prevent it wrapping around my leg, and in the long term possibly causing veracious veins.  

There are two types of boot bands sold in CANEX.  One is the older style green with metal hooks and the other is a wider black elastic band (1" approx.) with Velcro fastners.  It is your choice what you want to buy, if you do not use the draw strings on the pants.  Neatness usually means you buy boot bands.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2013)

I'm sorry, but this is...........

Well, never mind, it's done.

---Staff---


----------

